# Knowledge about hedgehogs



## e006073 (May 11, 2016)

I'm studying the culture of the hedgehog. Apart from African pygmy hedgehogs, I would like to learn about other hedgehogs, including gymnure. I would like to know which websites I can find knowledge about hedgehogs, such as the detailed classification of hedgehogs, the culture and history of hedgehogs, and so on. I hope this knowledge is professional and detailed. Can you give me some information?


----------

